# Any Good Recipes Using Goat's Milk Soap?



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Does anyone have any favorite recipes or links for making goat's milk soap and other goodies using milk? Just curious. . . .

Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have recipes for soap and fudge on my website...super simple and I use them often....FiasCo Farm site has recipes for cheese that I've also used http://fiascofarm.com/dairy/cheesepress.html this will take you to the cheese page.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I generally just always make up my own soap recipes using this lye calculator here- http://www.thesage.com/calcs/lyecalc2.php but it's a good idea to run any recipe you use through it to make sure you are using the right amount of lye. But if you've never made it before just stick with a simple recipe that has already been "tried out." PM me if you'd like me to give you a very basic one. I tend to always lose my recipes and have to make a new one every time though! :roll: I order alot of my supplies through Bramble Berry Soap Supply. And my lye I order online as well.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

This is the simple recipe I use, so far it has been a 'no fail' soap recipe.

2oz lye
3/4 cup goat milk
2 cups lard (you can use crisco or anything along those lines too as long as it measures the same)

Place the lard on the stove on low-med to melt it while I add the lye to the goat milk.

I freeze my goats milk either solid or at least slushy, then add a little lye to it at a time until it is all melted and dissolved.

When the lard is melted (be careful you don't want to over heat it) I pour the goat milk/lye mixture into the same stainless steal pan I used to melt the lard in. Always pour your milk/lye mixture into the oil, if you pour the oil into the milk/lye mixture they say it can bubble over.

I mix it, using an electric beater until it goes to trace at that time I add any EO and/or FO, plus any herbs I want.

I have also doubled this with no problems, a lot of recipes cannot be doubled without changing your lye calculations.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting your recipe K-RO....It definately looks simple enough and I just might have to try it out myself! :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks so much to everyone who posted and the pm! Can't wait to make my soap!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a little tip from experience Olivia....please let your soap cure for at least 5-6 weeks before you attempt to use it...I was so impatient with my first batch that I didn't wait and the lye was still strong enough that it burnt my hands, after that I am sure to let it cure to allow the lye to leach out of it. :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, always let it cure....I cure mine for four weeks. But 5-6 isn't a problem.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! I will definitely let it cure for at least 4 weeks. This isn't my first time making soap (although I am definitely a "newbie") just looking for some new recipes as the last I tried (using lard) we hated, it smelled like lye, even though we cured it plenty. I'm sure it was just me doing something wrong and not the recipe but was still looking at other options. Thanks!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello! Just letting everyone know I tried the recipe that K-Ro put on here and I LOVE it!!! I was worried when it was done and the soap was this really weird bright yellow color - but a couple days later it was a pretty cream color. I put vanilla scent & lavender leaves. I also used vegetable shortening instead of lard, worked great!!! Anywho, thanks much! Oh, and it was SO EASY! Took me only an hour or so to make it, the other kind took near three hours, this traced fairly quickly.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

ok I got a  question, where do you find Lye and what brand do you use?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That's not an embarrassing question.  I bought lye from Camden-Grey Inc. Here's the link: http://www.camdengrey.com/essentialoils/277a/
They had a good price for it. $5.80 for 2 lbs. Only thing that hurts is the shipping costs. . . .

You can also find it at brambleberry.com - My aunt ordered some of this, but she said it was in a "pellet-like" form. One of our goat mentors who makes soap said that that kind of lye was not so good for soap making, unless it was used for making liquid soap, not entirely sure about that though, someone else would probably know more.

We had to send in a waiver form w/ our information and my driver's license # and such, since lye is apparently being used for wrong reasons. Anyways, hope that helps some!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I order my Lye from http://www.biodieselbarn.com. It's worked great for me! They ship orders really fast too, I always appreciate that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried K-Ro's recipe also...though I used the meat fat/vegetable shortening and also froze the milk...it is very creamy looking, didn't change color and I scented it with pomegranite and a separate batch with cucumber/melon....can't wait to try it out! Thanks again K-Ro!!


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I get my lye from the hardware store, in the plumbing section, lol. They had actually ordered it for someone who was going to make soap and then never came by and picked it up, so now they stock it for me and another lady. Runs about 3.29 a pound, now mind you that is also the most expensive store in town.

I wish I could remember where I got that recipe from so credit could go to that person, but I don't remember. But I am very glad you all like it.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, just sold my first soap today!! $5 a bar. The bars were 3.4 ounces. We wrapped them up all pretty w/ some of my mom's fabric. It was fun. I sold the soap from the batch I made about a month ago, scented it w/ french vanilla and dried lavender. Anywho, I was just excited about that.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

how many bars does one batch make?????????


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

It depends on the size of container you make your soap in, we made one big batch awhile back there was probably 30 or so bars in one batch.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a really good recipe if you want it . . .


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a few goat milk soap recipes on my blog that I just posted the other day, the link to my blog is in my signature line.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i need a recipie for soap that doesn't use lye.. i have really sensitive skin


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think that lye is required to make soap. The soap that I made using the recipe posted earlier in this topic is really moisturizing!! I used Crisco instead of lard. I sold it to a lady who usually has bad excema (sp?) and sensitive skin, she said it works wonderfully and her skin is clearing up! Good stuff.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, I doubled the batch and it made 12 bars of soap that weighed about 3.4 oz. each, when fully cured.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

don't use any fat . . .just oils . . . palm oil, coconut oil, etc . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I made one batch using palm oil the other day. . . . trying to make a good shaving soap.

I've used Crisco just fine, that's fat? It worked really good!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

:stars: Congrats on selling your soap. :stars: That is my ultimate goal, but I am not there yet.



SDK said:


> i need a recipie for soap that doesn't use lye.. i have really sensitive skin


All soap has lye. It is need for the saponification- changing the acid and base into a salt. Yes soap is a actually a salt.
After 48 hours no lye should be present in the soap anymore. Here is a great soapmaking board. http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/index.php

Sunrise: You can use any fat. All fats have different properties that effect the soap outcome. Some make the soap really hard, like lard and tallow. Oils make a really soft soap. Other oils make the soap sudsy, or have good lather, an others make it slippery. Everything to put into the soap will effect is in some way.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Rebelshope: Does palm oil give a good lather?

I'm trying to make a good shaving soap for men. I made a batch using palm and olive oils. I just did it on Thursday so won't know for several weeks if it has a good lather. Any suggestions?

My mom and I are going to purchase handmade shaving mugs and brushes for mens shaving. We have a 100 yr. old recipe for "old spice" using only quality essential oils. I'm excited to see how it turns out! We're going to give some to the local fire department and some police officers to try.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i bought soap made without lye from a goat lady, but she wont share the recipe with me

i just know it has shea butter in it.. other than that i dont know


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

And it was a solid soap? Not sure how she could do that. . . . hmmm. :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Coconut oil gives a very good lather, I have added it in place of some of the "main" fat in different recipes....the only soaps that I know of that can be "made" without lye are those "melt and pour" glycerine kits at craft stores.....the glycerine is actually a "waste" product from major soap manufacturers and is essential in the moisturizing quality in any soap. Glycerine is the result of the lye and fats reaction to each other, also a waste product from those that make Bio-Fuel from waste cooking oils.

The kits in craft stores are very basic, you can add different scented oils as well as dyes before you pour the liquid into molds...very pretty and super easy but it's not "home made from scratch" and doesn't have the nutrient qualities of the goat milk.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll try that with the coconut oil next time. . . . only problem I noticed is it kind of dried out my skin but for people w/ oily skin, that's good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now, I didn't use very much coconut oil...just 3 Tablespoons of it...took 3 Tablespoons away from the "main fat", this is just enough to give it a really good lather but doesn't cause the dryness. Melt it and the main fat first, easier to get the measurement.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Palm Kernal Oil, coconut oil, and babassu oil produce a hard some with also lather.

ALL soap used lye in the process of making it. Detergents don't need lye to make, some products that are used for cleaning that did not have lye in the process to make it are detergents. Glycerin soap used lye in the making of the soap, you can by it in a form that is already in the soap and can be melted and poured, but lye was used to make it into soap. Lye does not make the soap harsh anymore that table salt is poisonous. During the making of table salt sodium and chloride are combined, separately they are both poisons, together they are tasty.

The best books for soap making are Milk-Based Soap by Casey Makela, The Soapmaker's Companion and The Natural Soap Book both by Susan Miller Cavitch


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We've made some goat milk soap with coconut oil.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I have the book on Milk Based Soap, really good book! Only thing is she recommends to use a blender to mix all ingredients. Anyone else use this?? It seems like it'd be an extra pain to clean out (I hate scrubbing blenders!)  It would be nice to not have to stir for so long but it's not so bad if you have a buddy.  

Where do u get babassu oil? I haven't heard of it. . . . Also, is Palm Kernel oil the same as just plain Palm oil? I have just plain Palm oil.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The craft store I was at today "Pat Catans" also have the "Goat milk melt and pour soaps" simple and easy but it is full of alot of "ingredients" that I've never heard of....so it's not as "pure" as homemade. A stick blender is what I use and it's easy to clean.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I second Liz, use a stick blender. They way she wanted you do it sounded insane, pouring all that lye solution back and forth. I heard a great way to clean up all that soap was to use some dish towels just for soap making. Use them to wipe out everything. They will be soaked but let them dry for a few days and then toss one in with a load of laundry, No need to add soap!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, I know this is stupid but what is a stick blender???


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Why you blend sticks with it. :wink:

No. . .j/k follow this link. http://www.thesage.com/recipes/recipes.php3?.State=Display&id=5


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you so much!! Very helpful!  I don't think we have one of those but I will get one for soapmaking.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

is lye a liquid or a powder/crystal??????????


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it comes in both. . . .we've only purchased the powder-looking kind, I guess it looks a little like crystals.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

A general rule of thumb for coconut oil is to use it in quantities no more than 15% of your total oils, otherwise it could cause some dryness. I always add it to my soaps...really helps the lathering.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those stick blenders are awesome...I have two of them...one for milkshakes and one for soapmaking.....though I've been through 2 of them alone in the soapmaking, I burned up my first one :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

That is a common problem. I try to use the stick and the just stir for awhile and then use the stick again, back and forth just to keep the blender from burning out.

Have you checked out this site. http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Just a thought here, but you could use a corded drill with a paint stirer on it.


----------

